# Hello from Ebensburg, PA.



## seckenr1

Hi all! One of my coworkers invited me to join the site because she knows I have a camper, but my is sort of permanently parked in a campground.... but I still love the campfire and the time spent with family!


----------



## ctfortner

Welcome to the site PA! What type of camper do you have there? Do you do an annual campground space rental or something like that? There is a place here that we are considering that option, pay an annual rate and the spot is yours for the year. You can do whatever you like with it, most people add on wood decks, brick firepits, etc..


----------



## kiteri

You can't call yourself a camper if it is permanently parked!!!!!! 

(Hehehehe... just kidding guys... I am that coworker that referred her!!!! ) 

Just had to bust on you a little... thanks for joining!


----------



## ctfortner

Hey, we like all kinds here, parked or not 
I am thinking maybe they are the smart ones, sounds like less work, less gas..hmmmm


----------



## mailfire99

:welcome: to the site


----------



## seckenr1

I have a 31' 1985 Citation travel trailer. My mom used to stay in it during the spring summer and fall and had a seasonal condo down in Florida for the winter.

The campground is great. I pay a yearly fee, and I get water, sewer, and electric. They only give us water and sewer from the end of April to the end of October because of freezing temps. We are allowed a "deck" of sorts on the side of the RV as long as it does not have a roof or enclosed walls. We put our awning over the deck and it works nicely.

I don't have to pay for winter storage, but I do still have to winterize it. We run into some issues with the gypsy moths if we have a bad season since it sits in the same spot all the time but it is really nice to have a little place to get away. 

We like to take our female dogs out there when they are in heat to get them away from our males. We breed them but try not to let them breed with each other.


----------



## cricket2

Welcome aboard Seckenr1.

Sounds like Mom is a "snowbird". I love that term.

That sounds like a really nice setup, I am going to check around and see if they have anything like that here, just never noticed probably. I am a tent camper mainly, but am hoping to upgrade in the future to a TT. That would be great to not have to worry about storage fees and hauling all the time. But do you ever get tired of going to the same place all the time?


----------



## l2l

:welcome: to the forum seckenr1 

BTW I parked for 10 years and I had a BLAST doing it.

I am moblile now but I do miss that park.

Glad you found us!


----------



## glfortner

Welcome-to me, if you are staying at a campground you are camping!!! Sometimes I think it would be great to be grounded somewhere-that way if the husband goes out of town for business (or is just plain getting on my nerves) I could take the kid and go. She loves to camp. Of course she probably would think dad would have to be there to help us, but I am a seasoned enough camper I would do just fine on my own.


----------



## antigua

Welcome to the site secken1. Lots of great advice here.


----------



## billyj

:welcome: seckenr1, hows the weather in PA? Cold, I would imagine :shocked:


----------



## bigbo4988

:10220: Welcome seckenr1. Permanent camping is ok with me, not that you needed my ok or anything :scratchhead:


----------



## seckenr1

No cricket, I actually don't mind camping in the same spot all the time. You can plant flowers or cherry tomatoes on the site and have a personal touch. You get to know your neighbors. It is nice.

To keep a camper road ready is a lot of work. We just don't want bothered. Not to mention how much it costs to tow now with gas being SO expensive.

We get to cook in the firepit, we get to get away from the housework, and we have a place to put family up if they visit during the summer. It is nice.


----------



## seckenr1

You guys are so nice! I see why Sis raved about this board so much!


----------



## kiteri

Hey... who said you could use company computers to do this stuff during your lunch??????? hehehehehe (Just kidding guys... I work with the O/P)


----------



## ctfortner

Uh oh, sounds like she may tell on you if your not careful :whipyobut:




kiteri said:


> Hey... who said you could use company computers to do this stuff during your lunch??????? hehehehehe (Just kidding guys... I work with the O/P)


----------



## kiteri

Who me... tattle... :whistling: Hehehehe... 

A little secret I will share... I am at work too!!!!!!


----------



## mailfire99

AH HA! busted!! Oh wait, I am too. I wont tell if you dont :no:


----------



## cricket2

Uh oh, me to  More fun to do it at work, get paid for it then hehehehe


----------

